# gnome 3.8 nicht nutzbar..

## madball

hallo leute,

ich lese zwar schon seit einiger zeit mit, nun habe ich aber ein problem, welches ich mit den vorhandenen tips nicht gelöst bekomme..

zum dritten mal führe ich gerade einen versuch einer neuinstallation durch (deshalb kann ich aktuell leider auch keine logs etc. posten) mit dem ~amd64-zweig durch, mit dem ich eigtl. nie wirkliche probleme hatte.

seit gnome3 ist dieser aber wirklich die hölle (der stable zweig geht, wie anzunehmen, problemlos, setzt aber immernoch auf gnome 2.32)..

was ich auch versuche, gnome 3.8.4 will einfach nicht laufen. gdm startet gar nicht (es erscheint nur der login-screen von X, dessen name mir gerade entfallen ist) und startx über die console bringt mich, als root, zwar in gnome, aber dafür funktionieren meine eingabegeräte nicht mehr (auch nach erneuter treiber-installation).. desweiteren bekomme ich in der .xsession-errors die meldung, dass keine 3d-accelleration vorhanden ist.. glxinfo spuckte mir im nachhinein auch aus, dass kein display gefunden werden konnte, obwohl alle benötigten kernel-module geladen- und die treiber vorhanden waren..

zu letzterem muss ich sagen, dass ich ein dell xps lx502 mit optimus verwende. da könnte unter umständen das problem liegen. denke ich mal..

kann mir jemand, bei dem so ein setup auf anhieb geklappt hat,  evtl. die minimal benötigten use-flags und kernel einstellungen nennen? das wäre echt geil!  :Smile: 

desweiteren: ist es heutzutage noch ratsam auf den (veralteten) stable-zweig mit gnome 2 zu setzen?

vielen dank im voraus  :Smile: 

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *madball wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> desweiteren: ist es heutzutage noch ratsam auf den (veralteten) stable-zweig mit gnome 2 zu setzen?
> ...

 Die frage hast doch schon selber beantwortet. Was ist den momentan an gnome 2 veraltet? 

Anscheinend scheint es ja zu funktionieren (auf jeden fall bei meinem Gentoo), was ich bei Debian Fedora

mit gnome 3 nicht behaupten kann. Dann lieber was "altes" und ausgereiftes.

MfG

----------

## mv

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Was ist den momentan an gnome 2 veraltet?

 

Kein Upstream-Support und folglich keine Sicherheitsfixes mehr. Von einer Weiterbenutzung ist streng abzuraten.

Demnächst wird gnome3 wohl in Gentoo als stabil markiert.

Zum OP: Dir ist schon klar, dass gnome3 nur dann läuft, wenn Du systemd nicht nur installiert sondern auch damit gebootet hast!?

----------

## madball

@fuchur:

den gedanken habe ich auch mit mir herumgetragen.. ich mag gnome2 persönlich auch lieber.. aber wie mv bereits erwähnt hat, lässt der support ja stark nach, was mich auch dazu bewegt, auf zwang, gnome3 zu verwenden..

@mv:

du sagst, es reicht nicht nur, systemd installiert zu haben, sondern man muss auch damit gebootet haben.. mienst du damit, dass ich, wie es einige andere aktuell auch tun- bzw. versuchen, openrc durch systemd zu ersetzen? wenn ja, wie bewerkstellige ich das? die offiziellen tutorials stützen sich ja noch keinen meter auf systemd.. und, um mich gleich zu outen, systemd ist mir erst vor zwei tagen zum ersten mal unter die augen gekommen, als ich meine make.conf neu aufgebaut habe... bin da noch nicht so wirklich warm mit..

aber, ohne irgendwie patzig wirken zu wollen   :Very Happy:  : das "demnächst" gnome3 stable markiert wird, bringt mir herzlich wenig... diese aussage lese ich schon seit letztem jahr.. dementsprechend kann "demnächst" auch noch 2 jahre in der zukunft liegen.. ^^

wie ich gnome3 zum laufen bekomme, bzw. was alles dazu, im rudimentärsten sinne,  nötig wäre, weiss ich aber immernoch nicht...  :Sad: 

----------

## madball

okay.. ich hab im gentoo-wiki ein tut gefunden... ich werde mal darauf aufbauen und mich nochmal zu wort melden, wie es mit systemd lüppt...  :Smile: 

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *mv wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Kein Upstream-Support und folglich keine Sicherheitsfixes mehr. Von einer Weiterbenutzung ist streng abzuraten.
> 
> Demnächst wird gnome3 wohl in Gentoo als stabil markiert.

 Das mit dem Upstream da hast du wohl recht.

Großartige Sicherheitslücken sind mir aber jetzt nicht bekannt die mich der Benutzung von gnome2 abhalten würde.

Was Gentoo und gnome3 betrifft hoffe ich doch sehr das es erst dann so weit ist wenn Mate benutzbar bzw. auf dem

stand an Stabilität und Benutzbarkeit von gnome 2 in gentoo ist. Auf jeden Fall lässt Mate aus dieser Sicht in Debian

Fedora und Mint doch sehr zu wünschen übrig.

MfG

----------

## mv

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Großartige Sicherheitslücken sind mir aber jetzt nicht bekannt die mich der Benutzung von gnome2 abhalten würde.

 

Da es keinen Gnome 2 upstream mehr gibt, gibt es auch niemanden der den Code sichtet und Sicherheitlücken ggf. bekanntmacht. Außer ggf. Angreifer natürlich, und auf ihre Art der Bekannmachung der Lücke würde ich verzichten  :Wink: 

----------

## mv

 *madball wrote:*   

> : das "demnächst" gnome3 stable markiert wird, bringt mir herzlich wenig... diese aussage lese ich schon seit letztem jahr..

 

Es wird im Moment auf der devel-Mailingliste diskutiert, ob es stabil werden soll: nach Gnome-Team sofort, nach einigen systemd-Gegnern möglichst erst in ferner Zukunft.

Viele sind von Gnome abgesprungen - ich werde es auch keinesfalls installieren - nicht nur wegen systemd.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *mv wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Da es keinen Gnome 2 upstream mehr gibt, gibt es auch niemanden der den Code sichtet und Sicherheitlücken ggf. bekanntmacht. Außer ggf. Angreifer natürlich, und auf ihre Art der Bekannmachung der Lücke würde ich verzichten 

 Ich weiß jetzt nicht so genau worauf du hinaus willst.

Momentan sind keine Lücken bekannt und auch durch neuen Code können Lücken entstehen, und das der Code von Gnome 3 gesichtet wird um

Sicherheitslücken zu finde halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, wenn dann werden sie wohl zufällig entdeckt wie bei allen andern Programmen die entwickelt

werden auch (oder jemand hat eine Lücken entdeckt und nutzt diese auch).  

 *mv wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Es wird im Moment auf der devel-Mailingliste diskutiert, ob es stabil werden soll: nach Gnome-Team sofort, nach einigen systemd-Gegnern möglichst erst in ferner Zukunft

  Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das du durch so einen Klumpatsch wie systemd angegriffen wirst, ein Programm was unter andern unnötig tief in einem

Desktop verankert ist ist wohl mehr wahrscheinlich und auch nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Mann sollte Umfragen eigentlich nicht trauen (traue keiner Umfrage die du ...) aber wohin die Reise geht kannst man hier gut sehen:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/2009-linuxquestions-org-members-choice-awards-91/desktop-environment-of-the-year-780638/

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/2010-linuxquestions-org-members-choice-awards-93/desktop-environment-of-the-year-855913/

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/2011-linuxquestions-org-members-choice-awards-95/desktop-environment-of-the-year-919888/

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/2012-linuxquestions-org-members-choice-awards-104/desktop-environment-of-the-year-4175441851/

Hier wird also ein Fass aufgemacht für eine Sterbenden Software. Wenn gentoo konsequent wäre müsste Gnome 3 eigentlich aus Portage fliegen.

Gentoo mit seinen Useflags soll so zu konfigurieren sein wie der Nutzer es möchte wie das jetzt mit Gnome 3 und systemd zusammen passen soll

ist für mich unverständlich. Ein Desktop der in einstelligen Bereich (meine Vermutung, nichts bewiesenes) von den Usern benutzt wird hat den anderen

nicht vorzuschreiben welchen init dienst sie zu benutzen sie zu haben. Sollte es so kommen ist es komplett gegen die Philosophie von gentoo.

MfG

----------

## mv

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Hier wird also ein Fass aufgemacht für eine Sterbenden Software. Wenn gentoo konsequent wäre müsste Gnome 3 eigentlich aus Portage fliegen.

 

Nein: It is all about choice. Wenn sich jemand gnome3 und systemd antun will, warum denn nicht? Gentoo sollte auch diese Wahl nicht verbieten. Mit KDE holt man sich ja auch unnötigen Schrott ins Haus (neuerdings riesige Datenbanken, weil semantic-desktop nicht mehr optional ist). Die Gentoo-Politik war seit jeher, Upstream möglichst weit zu folgen und nur von Upstream unterstützte Optionen als USE-Flags anzubieten um sie dem Benutzer zugänglich zu machen.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *fuchur wrote:*   Hier wird also ein Fass aufgemacht für eine Sterbenden Software. Wenn gentoo konsequent wäre müsste Gnome 3 eigentlich aus Portage fliegen. 
> 
> Nein: It is all about choice. Wenn sich jemand gnome3 und systemd antun will, warum denn nicht? Gentoo sollte auch diese Wahl nicht verbieten. Mit KDE holt man sich ja auch unnötigen Schrott ins Haus (neuerdings riesige Datenbanken, weil semantic-desktop nicht mehr optional ist). Die Gentoo-Politik war seit jeher, Upstream möglichst weit zu folgen und nur von Upstream unterstützte Optionen als USE-Flags anzubieten um sie dem Benutzer zugänglich zu machen.

 

Ne, das ist mir alles zu religiös, so nach dem Motto du darfst kein anderen Desktop neben mir haben. Tatsache ist das Gnome 3 den Bootprozess

vorschreibt und das geht überhaupt nicht. Wann ich welchen Desktop starte entscheide ich frühstens beim Displaymanager und wenn ich z.B nur

gelegentlich gnome 3 benutzte kann ich nicht immer gezwungen werden z.B. systemd zu benutzen.

Realistisch gesehen benutzen (oder wollen) ca. 5% der gentoo Nutzer gnome3. Wenn der 5% Furz den anderen aber vorschreiben will welcher init zu installieren

ist und auch zu benutzen ist das mehr als fragwürdig. 

MfG

----------

## boospy

Also ich benutze ja auch Gnome3, bin jetzt seit der Version 3.2 dabei. Und ja es gibt Probleme. Mit jedem Release werden alte geschlossen und neue aufgetan. Muss aber auch sagen das Gnome3 sehr viele guten Erneuerungen bringt, z.B. der neue Networkmanager, kann jetzt auch Bridges und Bonds machen, oder Zeitgeist so wie bei Ubuntu/Unity. 

Wenns nicht so Eyecandy like wäre, hätte ich wohl noch immer Fluxbox und GTK2 oder QT. Naja...

Systemd ist in der Grundidee super, in der Praxis ein Vollschrott. 70% der Startscripte fehlen. Auch frisst unter Gnome3 die Gnomeshell seit 3.8 die Grafikakrte sporadisch, sodass man nicht mehr bessere 3D Spiele zocken kann wie z.B. Serious Sam3. Nach dem Ausloggen geht das wieder. Hoffe es ändert sich bald was, sonst gehts wirklich back to the roots.

lg

boospy

----------

## .maverick

Braucht's systemd nicht vor allem für GDM und vielleicht gnome-session? Man kann ja auch in Betracht ziehen die Versionen zu mischen, so bin ich zu Anfang von Gnome 3 immer recht gut gefahren (z.B. immer neueste Gnome Shell und Nautilus, aber stabilere GDM-Version). Oder vielleicht einen ganz anderen Desktopmanager wie lightdm verwenden.

----------

## musv

 *boospy wrote:*   

> 70% der Startscripte fehlen.

 

Siehe dazu meinen älteren Beitrag:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-958930-start-0.html

Ein paar Scripte gibt's im Systemd-Overlay. Für einen Großteil der restlichen Scripte hab ich mir in einer VMWare Fedora installiert und die Scripte von dort geklaut. Einige hab ich mir auch selbst zusammengebastelt. 

Systemd soll zwar die Startkonfiguration aller Distributionen vereinheitlichen. Aber Fedora nimmt ein anderes Konfigurationsverzeichnis (dürfte /etc/default/) sein. Von daher muss man auch die Fedora-Skripte noch etwas anpassen.

----------

## bell

Wenn einer Gnome-2 mag, sich aber micht mit Gnome-3 anfreunden kann, sollte sich http://gpo.zugaina.org/mate-base/mate anschauen. Es ist ein Gnome-2 Fork welches weiter entwickelt wird.

----------

## schmidicom

@musv

Ich ziehe mir meine Units von archlinux...

Hier wird ja geklaut und gezogen bis die Tapete herunterfällt   :Laughing: 

@madball

Wenn du das ganze wirklich zum laufen bekommen willst solltest du erstmal versuchen systemd auf einem sonst leeren Gentoo sauber zum laufen zu bekommen. Sobald das klappt kannst du darauf aufbauend dich an Gnome 3 heranwagen. Auch solltest du wegen der 3D Grafik dich gleich zu beginn entscheiden auf welche Weise du diese zustande bringen willst, OpenSource- oder Proprietär-Treiber.

----------

## boospy

Ok, das mit Arch gefällt mir, werd wohl auch so machen. Klauen also ...   :Idea: 

----------

## musv

Theoretisch sollten die Systemd-Units bei allen Distributionen gleich sein. Ich hab Fedora deswegen verwendet, da der Poettering schließlich bei dem Verein angestellt ist. Also sollte dort das Meiste verfügbar sein. Bei Arch sind auch die meisten Units vorhanden. Und einige Pakete bringen auch im Gentoo bei gesetztem Flag schon die richtigen Units mit, z.B. Apache. 

Ein paar Units musste ich selbst schreiben oder zumindest umschreiben. Hat man aber erst mal das Prinzip verstanden, geht das eigentlich. Grob kann man sagen: 

Init-Script: Sämtliche Parameter, die beim Programmstart angegeben werden, sind in /etc/conf.d/ abgelegt und werden über das Initscript geladen.

Systemd-Unit: Die Default-Units stehen normalerweise in /usr/lib/systemd/system/. Will man eine Unit ändern, kopiert man die Unit nach /etc/systemd/system/ und schmiert in der Datei rum. Die Unit in /etc überschreibt dann die in /usr/lib. Von daher hab ich auch meine ganzen geklauten Units in /etc reinkopiert.

Ist ganz gut erklärt:

http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Das-Init-System-Systemd-Teil-1-1563259.html

http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Das-Init-System-Systemd-Teil-2-1563461.html

Da ich syslog-ng nicht parallel zum journald betreiben wollte, hab ich denyhosts nicht mehr zum Laufen gebracht. Alle anderen Dienste, die ich vorher in Verwendung hatte, liefen nach der Unit-Bastelei auch hinterher.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Gentoo mit seinen Useflags soll so zu konfigurieren sein wie der Nutzer es möchte wie das jetzt mit Gnome 3 und systemd zusammen passen soll ist für mich unverständlich.

 Ich glaube da liegt ein kleines Missverständnis vor. USE-Flags sind dazu da, optionale Features und Abhängigkeiten nach Bedarf des Benutzers ein- oder auszuschalten. systemd ist für Gnome-3.8 aber nicht optional. Zu verlangen, ein Gentoo Entwicklerteam solle das aber bitte (durch zu-tode-patchen?) ermöglichen ist ehrlich gesagt grober Unfug. Wie soll das gehen? Die Diskussion darüber auf gentoo-dev habe ich auch nicht so ganz verstanden. Gnome-3.8+ und systemd sind hart miteinander verkoppelt. Also entweder Beides, oder Keines.

 *mv wrote:*   

> Mit KDE holt man sich ja auch unnötigen Schrott ins Haus (neuerdings riesige Datenbanken, weil semantic-desktop nicht mehr optional ist).

 Die "riesigen" Datenbanken würde ich ja gerne mal sehen...  :Wink:  Die Nepomuk-Semantik-Dienste muss man nicht verwenden. Da gibt's dann genau keine "riesige" Datenbank.

Ich verwende sowohl Akonadi, wie auch Nepomuk, und habe einige Dateien indizieren lassen (Derzeit 11.110 Dateien und 2.527 E-Mails). Und der Bedarf liegt bei:

```
 # du -hsc .config/akonadi .local/share/akonadi .kde4/share/apps/nepomuk/repository /home/mysql/AkonadiSrv

88K     .config/akonadi

1,3M    .local/share/akonadi

253M    .kde4/share/apps/nepomuk/repository

48M     /home/mysql/AkonadiSrv

301M    insgesamt
```

Das macht bei zusammen 13.637 Einträgen ~19KB pro Eintrag in Virtuoso. Akonadi liegt mit ~19.5KB pro E-Mail sogar drüber. Mein lokales E-Mail-Verzeichnis liegt mit 388MB da schon deutlich drüber.

Auf einem anderen Rechner, auf dem ich den "semantischen" Desktop nur dafür verwende in krunner möglichst faul sein zu dürfen, liegt der Gesamtbedarf übrigens bei riesigen 15MB.   :Razz: 

----------

## schmidicom

Nichts für ungut aber die Umsetzung von dem ganzen Sematiczeugs unter KDE lässt schon arg zu wünschen übrig. Vor allem dieser Rattenschwanz von Diensten und Abhängigkeiten ist alles andere als schön egal ob es nun funktioniert oder nicht.

Völlig unverständlich für mich ist beispielsweise auch die vorgeschlagene Abhängigkeit zu MySQL wenn es mit SQLite doch auch geht. Warum soll man sich nur wegen dem DE gleich ein SQL-System installieren wie es normalerweise nur auf einem echten Server nötig ist? "Der totale Overkill" sag ich nur, mal davon abgesehen das dadurch massenweise neue Fehlerquellen produziert werden.

Mein KDE hat zwar Sematic aber ganz sicher nicht mit einem MySQL Server, ich bin ja keine Serverfarm.

----------

## mv

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Die "riesigen" Datenbanken würde ich ja gerne mal sehen... ;) 

 

Gerne: Gib einfach 

```
qsize virtuoso-server mariadb mysql
```

 ein. Alleine die kommprimierten Sourcen sind 110 Megabyte bzw. 40 Megabyte - Abhängigkeiten und akondi selbst sind da noch nicht mitgerechnet. Alles für Datenbanken, die ich auf meinem System nicht haben will, weil ich keinen Datenbankserver brauche. Schlimm genug, dass firefox sqlite zum Hashen der Webseitenadressen erzwingt - wenngleich da gerade noch verständlich.

 *Quote:*   

> Die Nepomuk-Semantik-Dienste muss man nicht verwenden.

 

Doch. Das Indizieren der Dateien lässt sich derzeit abstellen. Was alles an impliziten Informationen gespeichert wird (beispielsweise beim Abspeichern einer Datei aus einer Email, woher sie kommt) ist schon nicht mehr ganz klar überblickbar. Im Moment könnte man zwar die Sourcen daraufhin analysisieren, aber schon in der nächsten Minor KDE-Version könnte es anders sein. Big Brother lässt grüßen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Die "riesigen" Datenbanken würde ich ja gerne mal sehen...   
> 
> Gerne: Gib einfach 
> 
> ```
> ...

 Ach so hast du das gemeint!

Na, da habe ich dich aber gründlich mißvestanden.

MariaDB habe ich sowieso am Laufen, weder Amarok noch Akonadi starten bei mir eine eigene Instanz. Virtuoso alleine schlägt laut qsize also mit zusätzlichen ~50MB zu buche. *mv wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Die Nepomuk-Semantik-Dienste muss man nicht verwenden. 
> 
> Doch. Das Indizieren der Dateien lässt sich derzeit abstellen. Was alles an impliziten Informationen gespeichert wird (beispielsweise beim Abspeichern einer Datei aus einer Email, woher sie kommt) ist schon nicht mehr ganz klar überblickbar. Im Moment könnte man zwar die Sourcen daraufhin analysisieren, aber schon in der nächsten Minor KDE-Version könnte es anders sein. Big Brother lässt grüßen.

 Ähm... Wenn du die Buchhaltung von Akonadi nicht möchtest, man muss kdepim auch nicht verwenden, wenn man es nicht haben mag. Für meine Arbeit ist es allerdings eine echte Erleichterung, dass ich im krunner nur ein paar Buchstaben tippen brauche, um Dokumente, E-Mails, wasauchimmer zu finden, wofür ich mich ansonsten sonstwo durchklicken müsste. (Und nein, per Konsole, selbst mit Autovervollständigung, geht es bei den Ordnerstrukturen, die ich brauche, ganz sicherlich nicht schneller. Habe ich schon ausprobiert.)

Was das mit "Big Brother" zu tun haben soll ist mir jetzt zwar ein komplettes Rätsel, aber klar, mysql/mariadb als Abhängigkeit ist natürlich schon ein Klopper.

Was mysql versus sqlite angeht: das verstehe ich auch nicht. Wenn man sich die Akonadi (oder auch Amarok) Datenbank mal anschaut, dann ist da ehrlich gesagt auch keine Masse drin, die gegen sqlite sprechen würde.

Edith wollte noch anmerken: Wieso nur Indizierung, mv?

Systemeinstellungen->Desktop-Suche->Nepomuk-Semantik-Dienste <- Hier haken im Kästchen "Nepomuk-Semantik-Dienste aktivieren" rausnehmen. Danach läuft nur noch /usr/bin/nepomukcontroller als *einziger* Prozess. Kein Feeder, kein virtuoso, nichts. (Zumindest auf meinem Desktop-rechner, auf dem ich _kein_ kdepim verwende.)

...allerdings findet krunner dann garnichts mehr, außer Programmen natürlich.

----------

## musv

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Was mysql versus sqlite angeht: das verstehe ich auch nicht. Wenn man sich die Akonadi (oder auch Amarok) Datenbank mal anschaut, dann ist da ehrlich gesagt auch keine Masse drin, die gegen sqlite sprechen würde.

 

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> MariaDB habe ich sowieso am Laufen, weder Amarok noch Akonadi starten bei mir eine eigene Instanz. 

 

Wie du schon selbst geschrieben hast. Wenn du MySQL eh für Amarok, Wiki, ... benutzt, halte ich das für sinnvoller, gleich alles über MySQL laufen zu lassen, anstatt 20 SQLite-Instanzen zu starten. Es sollte halt auswählbar sein, welches DB-Backend man nutzen möchte.

----------

## schmidicom

 *musv wrote:*   

> Es sollte halt auswählbar sein, welches DB-Backend man nutzen möchte.

 

Und am besten auch gleich noch so das man den MySQL-Server nicht nur auf der eigenen Kiste installiert und am laufen haben muss sondern auch einen im Netz benutzen kann. Dadurch könnte man die Indexdatenbanken von mehreren Clients auf einem MySQL-Server zusammenziehen.

----------

## mv

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Was das mit "Big Brother" zu tun haben soll

 

Das Ziel von semantik-desktop ist das Sammeln von allen möglichen Metadaten (woher stammt welche Datei, z.B. aus welcher Email) in einer riesigen Datenbank, auf die jedes Quatsch-Programm vollen Zugriff hat. Da braucht nur ein Exploit irgendeines Programmes zu existieren und jeder Angreifer hat vollen Zugriff auf praktisch alle Deine Daten, selbst solche, von denen Du nicht mal weißt, dass sie gespeichert sind. Im Moment ist es noch nicht so schlmm, aber das Speichern aller Emails in der selben Datenbank sind natürlich die vorbereitenden Schritte dazu.

 *Quote:*   

> Wieso nur Indizierung, mv?

 

Speichern der Emails in der Datenbank ist schon nicht mehr optional. Das wird in künftigen KDE-Versionen noch schlimmer werden. Lies Dir mal die Paper über die tatsächlichen Ziele von Nepomuk durch! Das ist reines BigBrother, nur euphemistisch beschrieben, weil "es ist ja alles so furchtbar praktisch". Dass die Daten derzeit nur lokal sind ist, wie gesagt, nur eine Augenwischerei bzgl. Datenschutz, weil man eigentlich immer von Bugs in irgendwelchen Programmen bei einem so großen Gebilde wie KDE ausgehen kann.

----------

## franzf

MMn. wird es einiges an Aufwand seitens KDE brauchen, um das aus dem lpkaln Kontext herauszuschälen:

* nepomuk funktioniert nicht einmal, wenn $HOME per nfs gemountet ist. (AFAIK ein virtuoso-Problem)

* du kannst zwar die Datenbank auf nem eigenen Server laufen lassen, die Mails müssen aber immer auf deinem Rechner liegen.

Ersteres ist ziemlich doof, wenn man ein zentrales HOME für mehrere Rechner verwenden will.

Zweiteres ist ebenso doof, da der akonadi-Ansatz durchaus potental für einen einfachen Mail-Dienst gehabt hätte. Zentral mails speichern und über akonadi (clients ala kmail2) darauf zugreifen. Es bleibt einem für so ein Szenario nur das Betreiben eines eigenen Mail-servers. Außerdem ist die DB für akonadi nur ein Cache, mails landen nict für immer und ewig darin. Vielmehr ist per default  die EInstellung so witzlos, dass ich hier ständig am Mail runterladen war, weil akonadi so gut wie nie auch nur eine Mail im Cache hatte. Da muss BigBrother schon schnell sein  :Wink: 

----------

